# Mirabelli:"Tuteleremo Milan e Donnarumma da un signore...".



## admin (13 Dicembre 2017)

*Mirabelli:"Tuteleremo Milan e Donnarumma da un signore...".*

Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".

QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html

*Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html



Io credo ancora in questa persona

Grande Max


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html



Idolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2017)

Come volevasi dimostrare , il Clan sta mettendo in piedi la sceneggiata.

Ha ragione Buffon , il 99 deve cambiare procuratore


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html



È palese che il male maggiore sia il panzone.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2017)

Si vedrà a gennaio cosa succederà, ad ogni modo ottima presa di posizione della società


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Grande Mira, sempre creduto in te


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io credo ancora in questa persona
> 
> Grande Max



Pure io


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html



Ho sentito le dichiarazioni in diretta e mi è piaciuto moltissimo. Ha detto le cose come stanno, ha messo con le spalle al muro Raiola. Secondo me ora, ma è solo una mia sensazione, Gigio potrebbe davvero cambiare procuratore. Speriamo.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ogni tanto sbaglia modi, a volte c’avrà visto male sugli acquisti...

Ma ha due attributi che fanno paura!

Grande!


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Rino accarezza, la società prende a badilate. 
Tutto perfetto, demolito ancora una volta il burrito italo-canadese ed il suo clan di lingue lunghe.


----------



## fra29 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Si ragazzi.. ma perché non lo molla?
Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ho letto dei commenti sotto questa notizia su facebook che mi hanno fatto rotolare. Un tifoso ha scritto : 

"Ho la sensazione che un pizzaiolo sta per farsi un viaggio in Calabria nel bagagliaio di una fiat duna"


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho letto dei commenti sotto questa notizia su facebook che mi hanno fatto rotolare. Un tifoso ha scritto :
> 
> "Ho la sensazione che un pizzaiolo sta per farsi un viaggio in Calabria nel bagagliaio di una fiat duna"



Oddio


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Dicembre 2017)

Dopo la contestazione di stasera e la reazione del ragazzo solo se cambia il procuratore può rimanere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Certo Che la Curva ha lavorato in appoggio a Raiola invece che in appoggio a Mirabelli.

Qualche domanda ce la si dovrebbe fare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2017)

"Sicuramente faremo ancora affare con Raiola"

Grande Max, prendi a badilate quel fango


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Rino accarezza, la società prende a badilate.
> Tutto perfetto, demolito ancora una volta il burrito italo-canadese ed il suo clan di lingue lunghe.



E la Curva lancia escrementi....su Gigio.... poco coordinamento ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Certo Che la Curva ha lavorato in appoggio a Raiola invece che in appoggio a Mirabelli.
> 
> Qualche domanda ce la si dovrebbe fare.



hanno sbagliato ma sai che forse hanno servito l'ultimo piatto di sterco a Raiola su un piatto d'argento? Con la contestazione Mirabelli ha avuto la possibilità di uscire con quelle dichiarazioni e mettere il pizzaiolo con le spalle al muro.

Ora Gigio potrebbe realmente mollarlo, altrimenti con il Milan ha chiuso.


----------



## Casnop (13 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html


Dichiarazioni dure, crude. In altre è quasi truce, da a Raiola del pagliaccio che si fa ridere dietro, ma a cui non sarà più fatto passare nulla. Ben fatto, Diretur, è ora di alzare la testa.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Certo Che la Curva ha lavorato in appoggio a Raiola invece che in appoggio a Mirabelli.
> 
> Qualche domanda ce la si dovrebbe fare.



Ammesso pure che abbia sbagliato: non ti piace finalmente constatare che abbiamo una curva indipendente dalla società? Preferivi striscioni del tipo "l'amore non è bello se non è litigarello"?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Dopo la contestazione di stasera e la reazione del ragazzo solo se cambia il procuratore può rimanere.



Machissenefrega del procuartore ! Ha 4 anni di contratto puoi metterlo tra i contatti filtrati del telefono.

Basta ignorarlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ammesso pure che abbia sbagliato: non ti piace finalmente constatare che abbiamo una curva indipendente dalla società? Preferivi striscioni del tipo "l'amore non è bello se non è litigarello"?



Preferivo che si ignorassero le manovre di Raiola.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Dopo la contestazione di stasera e la reazione del ragazzo solo se cambia il procuratore può rimanere.



Esatto, siamo già arrivati al punto di non ritorno.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Dicembre 2017)

I tifosi stanno soltanto aiutando Raiola nel suo piano diabolico. Peccato. Adesso Donnarumma sarà costretto a chiedere la cessione (il dubbio comunque che lui sia concorde ce l'ho ancora).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ormai mi sa che manca poco...dopo questa ennesima tempest lo deve mollare.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html



Up


----------



## de sica (13 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> I tifosi stanno soltanto aiutando Raiola nel suo piano diabolico. Peccato. Adesso Donnarumma sarà costretto a chiedere la cessione (il dubbio comunque che lui sia concorde ce l'ho ancora).



Perché costretto?


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> I tifosi stanno soltanto aiutando Raiola nel suo piano diabolico. Peccato. Adesso Donnarumma sarà costretto a chiedere la cessione (il dubbio comunque che lui sia concorde ce l'ho ancora).



Costretto a chiedere al PSG o Real a pagare i 100 mln di E che chiederemo..


----------



## markjordan (14 Dicembre 2017)

ora o raiola o milan
sii uomo , ed e' pure tardi


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Mirabelli cmq è il primo a dover star zitto, ignorante quanto il pizzaiolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Mirabelli cmq è il primo a dover star zitto, ignorante quanto il pizzaiolo


Commento fuori luogo. Una presa di posizione della società Milan era doverosa, e in quanto direttore dell'area tecnica del Milan, Mirabelli aveva il dovere verso i tifosi di fare chiarezza su questa vicenda.


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Commento fuori luogo. Una presa di posizione della società Milan era doverosa, e in quanto direttore dell'area tecnica del Milan, Mirabelli aveva il dovere verso i tifosi di fare chiarezza su questa vicenda.



Una presa di posizione era doverosa ma non in questo modo, ad ignoranza non si risponde con ignoranza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Una presa di posizione era doverosa ma non in questo modo, ad ignoranza non si risponde con ignoranza



Cos'avrebbe detto di ignorante?


----------



## vanbasten (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html


Mirabelli e il miglior ds che ci poteva capitare. Presto raccoglieremo i suoi frutti..


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2017)

*Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*


----------



## DrHouse (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



Rotolo dalle risate...
Effettivamente i cittadini olandesi possono essere ignoranti sulla legislazione italiana


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html
> 
> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



Grande Max. 
Sei stato tacciato di essere troppo sanguigno ma è proprio in questi momenti che serve gente con le palle quadrate. 
Bisogna fare tutti muro contro il verme grasso.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perché costretto?



è un clima che non aiuta nessuno. Non può giocare perché non è sereno. Oggi gattuso invece di essere contento per la prestazione e il risultato era distrutto ragazzi. Lo avete visto? Aveva una faccia da funerale. E a me questo non piace.


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



anche se abbastanza rozza come risposta mi piace. Giusto difendere il ragazzo. Speriamo che i tifosi non peggiorino la situazione.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



Bravissimo Max


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è un clima che non aiuta nessuno. Non può giocare perché non è sereno. Oggi gattuso invece di essere contento per la prestazione e il risultato era distrutto ragazzi. Lo avete visto? Aveva una faccia da funerale. E a me questo non piace.



Quella faccia è di un uomo che non dorme bene da tempo.


----------



## smallball (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html
> 
> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



grandissima dichiarazione,chapeau a Mirabelli


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quella faccia è di un uomo che non dorme bene da tempo.



guarda che gattuso l'ha proprio detto alla rai. Gli hanno chiesto come mai fosse così triste e ha risposto: per la situazione di GIGIO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Rotolo dalle risate...
> Effettivamente i cittadini olandesi possono essere ignoranti sulla legislazione italiana



I cittadini olandesi non so, sicuramente lo sono i maiali olandesi.


----------



## arcanum (14 Dicembre 2017)

Spero passi al giocatore e ai media un solo evidentissimo messaggio: Società, allenatore e squadra sono al 100% con Donnarumma, Raiola invece è il male da estirpare.

I tifosi sono imbufaliti ma capirà che basta poco per girare pagina.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Dicembre 2017)

Penso che a questo punto qualsiasi persona sana di mente gli dirà di mollare Raiola (anche se penso sia stato già fatto). Un passo importante va però fatto dalla famiglia...


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> guarda che gattuso l'ha proprio detto alla rai. Gli hanno chiesto come mai fosse così triste e ha risposto: per la situazione di GIGIO.



Si corvo non fa bene sicuramente,Ma neanche possiamo metterci a 90 a questi qui...
Siamo il Milan basta! Vuole andarsene ?
Ok metterei tanti denari e vedere cammello...
Oppure lasci il clan e tutti ti ameranno... Ma proprio tutti.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Dicembre 2017)

Alla fine ha fatto bene la curva a fischiare.. 
ha fatto capire a Gigio che si deve dare una mossa a mollare il panzone.. oppure dichiarare che non andrà via (hacker permettendo) altrimenti ci va di mezzo lui.

io dopo oggi un po' ci credo.


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Dicembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Penso che a questo punto qualsiasi persona sana di mente gli dirà di mollare Raiola (anche se penso sia stato già fatto). Un passo importante va però fatto dalla famiglia...



Ma certo!!
Qui la famiglia deve dire basta!
Ha due figli con 7ml di euro l'anno a 18 anni.. (e uno soprammobile) lo devono vedere piangere in mondo visione e perché?
Per far guadagnare al clan?


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2017)

Finché Donnarumma non rilascia una dichiarazione c'è poco da tutelare, che Raiola stia agendo senza benestare è poco plausibile e se lo ha fatto avrebbe già dovuto prendere una posizione


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Si corvo non fa bene sicuramente,Ma neanche possiamo metterci a 90 a questi qui...
> Siamo il Milan basta! Vuole andarsene ?
> Ok metterei tanti denari e vedere cammello...
> Oppure lasci il clan e tutti ti ameranno... Ma proprio tutti.



il punto che ancora non riesco a capire è questo: lui che vuole fare? secondo me si trova tra l'incudine e la staffa come si suol dire. 
Gattuso comunque in conferenza ha detto una cosa molto importante, a breve ci saranno novità. Mah. Non so cosa pensare.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Dicembre 2017)

Chissà in quella testolina cinese di David han li, cosa diavolo stava frullando mentre era seduto allo stadio e gli hanno tradotto il cartellone della curva su Donnarumma


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il punto che ancora non riesco a capire è questo: lui che vuole fare? secondo me si trova tra l'incudine e la staffa come si suol dire.
> Gattuso comunque in conferenza ha detto una cosa molto importante, a breve ci saranno novità. Mah. Non so cosa pensare.


Anche a me ha colpito quel passaggio alla domanda precisa su nessuna dichiarazione di Gigio.
Sono convinto che a breve ci saranno novità...
Mi aspetto qualche dichiarazione da lui o dalla famiglia...


----------



## LukeLike (14 Dicembre 2017)

Alla fine penso che la contestazione della curva sia stato un assist per Mirabelli per poter dire "tutto questo è colpa del tuo procuratore".


----------



## Dapone (14 Dicembre 2017)

questa cosa la dissi ai tempi del rinnovo. 
io mi chiedo che cosa abbiano in testa i genitori e in generale la famiglia del ragazzo.
fanno a pezzi così tuo figlio e non alzi un dito?
sono queste le cose che mi fanno schifo.
per quanto donnarumma possa essere un fenomeno, rimane un ragazzino. 
ma la famiglia. rabbrividisco.


----------



## Serginho (14 Dicembre 2017)

E Raiola si becca un'altra mazzata sui denti da Mirabelli


----------



## Casnop (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*


Non conosciamo la situazione contrattuale tra il giocatore e Raiola, ma, se dovessimo giudicare dai fatti, un contratto firmato dal ragazzo nonostante la contrarietà del suo agente, si direbbe che quest'ultimo sia ormai alla porta di casa Donnarumma, pronto ad uscire, e che questo sia l'ultimo colpo di coda di don Mino per liberare il portiere da un contratto che non gradisce, e per recuperare influenza su un giocatore frastornato e confuso. Le postulazioni in diritto di Raiola sono degne di un avanspettacolo, ma stanno cogliendo l'obiettivo di minare la coesione tra tifoseria e giocatore, ma apparentemente non quella, fondamentale per i suoi interessi, tra giocatore e società. Raiola ha fatto una mossa forte, bisognerà vedere quanto efficace. Non ci sono evidenze di un gioco di ruolo tra Donnarumma e Raiola, quanto lo sviluppo di un rapporto complesso e non decifrabile tra i due, a cui il Milan, forte del contratto di questa estate, non è interessato. Il segnale è arrivato, ed è un segnale che il Milan vuole lanciare a colui che, per almeno un paio d'anni di contratto, è l'unico interlocutore credibile, Donnarumma. A lui scegliere: confermare il proprio desiderio di rimanere, ed allora liberarsi della presenza di un uomo che la soddisfazione di questo desiderio impedirà con ogni mezzo, oppure decidere di andare via, attribuendo al club di decidere quando, e soprattutto a quanto.


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il punto che ancora non riesco a capire è questo: lui che vuole fare? secondo me si trova tra l'incudine e la staffa come si suol dire.
> Gattuso comunque in conferenza ha detto una cosa molto importante, a breve ci saranno novità. Mah. Non so cosa pensare.



Il fatto che Donnarumma non abbia smentito né il virgolettato né la lettera significa che è tutto vero. 
Raiola da solo non può far nulla senza la volontà del giocatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2017)

MIRABELLI GRAZIE!!!!!

IDOLO!!!!

Finalmente qualcuno che non ha paura di dire come stanno le cose


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html
> 
> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



grande Mirabelli!! dichiarazioni fantastiche.... "sappiamo da dove arriva il male"..... "magari qualcuno non conosce le leggi perchè non è italiano".... con questa uscita ti ho già perdonato per il pacco Calhanoglu!

se riesce a far fuori il panzone hai il nostro rispetto per sempre


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Certo Che la Curva ha lavorato in appoggio a Raiola invece che in appoggio a Mirabelli.
> 
> Qualche domanda ce la si dovrebbe fare.



non ti è venuto in mente che invece l'atteggiamento della Curva ha creato una situazione di rottura analoga alle dichiarazioni di Giugno di Fassone, quando disse che Donnarumma non rinnovava con il Milan?
a suo tempo fu messo Raiola con le spalle al muro, ora c'è Gigio. Dopo ieri sera sa che o sta con il Milan, oppure con Raiola, non ci sono mezze misure


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Dicembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cos'avrebbe detto di ignorante?



Per prima cosa è fassone a doverne parlare non lui, alla juve mica parla paratici.
Seconda cosa sono sbagliati i modi, secondo te con sto tono aggressivo migliori le cose con un asino come raiola? io penso proprio di no


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> hanno sbagliato ma sai che forse hanno servito l'ultimo piatto di sterco a Raiola su un piatto d'argento? Con la contestazione Mirabelli ha avuto la possibilità di uscire con quelle dichiarazioni e mettere il pizzaiolo con le spalle al muro.
> 
> Ora Gigio potrebbe realmente mollarlo, altrimenti con il Milan ha chiuso.



Io dico che la curva non ha agito a caso 
Come giustamente osservi senza quella contestazione non ci sarebbero state certe dichiarazioni perchè non ci sarebbero state certe reazioni.
Se ci fai caso tutti, tutti , tutti non hanno fatto che sottolineare che donnarumma era molto provato, che non merita tutto ciò ecc ecc.
Un modo molto pacato di ribadire che il procuratore sta danneggiando la sua immagine , sta creando problemi al club e sta offendendo i tifosi.
Il nemico ora è ben focalizzato e tutti i mirini sono ben puntati.
Forse ieri gigio ha pagato l'ultimo scotto ma ne è valsa la pena.
Mi aspetto grosse novità a breve perchè ieri è stato il punto di non ritorno ma la strategia del pizzaiolo obeso è stata distrutta, tutta la ***** gli è tornata addosso.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io dico che la curva non ha agito a caso
> Come giustamente osservi senza quella contestazione non ci sarebbero state certe dichiarazioni perchè non ci sarebbero state certe reazioni.
> Se ci fai caso tutti, tutti , tutti non hanno fatto che sottolineare che donnarumma era molto provato, che non merita tutto ciò ecc ecc.
> Un modo molto pacato di ribadire che il procuratore sta danneggiando la sua immagine , sta creando problemi al club e sta offendendo i tifosi.
> ...



infatti.
l'ultima contestazione, a giugno, che secondo gli scienziati avrebbe dovuto allontanare entro pochi giorni Donnarumma, ha portato al rinnovo, senza clausola.
Game, Set and Match.

non so come finirà oggi...
ma oggi, a differenza di allora, abbiamo Bonucci che ha gli attributi alla Mirabelli, e abbiamo Gattuso, che ne ha il doppio di Bonucci e Mirabelli messi insieme...


----------



## The Ripper (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ragazzi, ma molto, semplicemente:
-un ragazzo che vive malissimo la reazione dei suoi tifosi
-un procuratore che non si presenta in sede per la firma del rinnovo del contratto del suo assistito
ma avete ancora dubbi?
L'unica soluzione è che Gigio molli Raiola, *e non è da escludere* che tutto il teatrino sia stato montato ad arte perché il Mino ha fiutato che c'è il rischio serio (dalla platea, colpo di tosse di Alessandro Lucci e di Jorge Mendes). Molto probabilmente ci sono accordi con la famiglia, sotto forma di estorsione vera e propria.
Ma io credo fortemente in Gigio Donnarumma e sono dalla sua parte, sempre.

Che poi non ci sono più le bandiere di una volta è innegabile... ma è altrettanto vero che non ci sono anche i tifosi di una volta.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> infatti.
> l'ultima contestazione, a giugno, che secondo gli scienziati avrebbe dovuto allontanare entro pochi giorni Donnarumma, ha portato al rinnovo, senza clausola.
> Game, Set and Match.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi non ci fermiamo allo striscione ma analizziamo tutto : il mister che difende a spada tratta il ragazzo, la dirigenza che focalizza il male, il capitano che protegge gigio.
Ieri forse abbiamo iniziato ad estirpare il male.
Donnarumma non dirà mai la sua e forse non può nemmeno farlo ma l'ambiente milan sta facendo di tutto per liberarlo.
Nei prossimi giorni, come anticipato da mirabelli e gattuso, qualcosa succederà e speriamo sia quel che invochiamo noi tutti.
La curva non poteva non contestare gigio, solo cosi gli si può far capire che sta distruggendo la sua immagine e sta perdendo l'amore dei tifosi.
I tifosi hanno schiacciato il pulsante, la dirigenza ha liberato i cannoni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa è fassone a doverne parlare non lui, alla juve mica parla paratici.
> Seconda cosa sono sbagliati i modi, secondo te con sto tono aggressivo migliori le cose con un asino come raiola? io penso proprio di no



Con tutto il rispetto ma ad un elemento del genere vorresti rispondere Con raziocinio?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ci fermiamo allo striscione ma analizziamo tutto : il mister che difende a spada tratta il ragazzo, la dirigenza che focalizza il male, il capitano che protegge gigio.
> Ieri forse abbiamo iniziato ad estirpare il male.
> Donnarumma non dirà mai la sua e forse non può nemmeno farlo ma l'ambiente milan sta facendo di tutto per liberarlo.
> Nei prossimi giorni, come anticipato da mirabelli e gattuso, qualcosa succederà e speriamo sia quel che invochiamo noi tutti.
> ...



Speriamo solo nel lieto fine


----------



## Victorss (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html
> 
> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*


Voi dite quello che volete accecati dalla mancanza di risultati sportivi, ma secondo me abbiamo una grande dirigenza finalmente. 
Forza Mirabelli e forza Fassone! Vi adoro!


----------



## DrHouse (14 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa è fassone a doverne parlare non lui, alla juve mica parla paratici.
> Seconda cosa sono sbagliati i modi, secondo te con sto tono aggressivo migliori le cose con un asino come raiola? io penso proprio di no



l'anno scorso parlava Galliani, e quando andava Maiorino, lo si insultava chiamandolo Manichino perchè non aveva mai parlato prima...

ora va il DS e si rivuole l'AD...

che poi, ieri ha parlato anche Abbiati...

sono dipendenti, se vanno a parlare in TV credo proprio siano stati autorizzati dal Club...

poi oh, le sue parole possono piacere come non piacere...
e di certo i suoi modi hanno creato non pochi problemi con quel maiale...
ma credo alla buona fede di Mirabelli, soprattutto perchè conosco la controparte...


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> non ti è venuto in mente che invece l'atteggiamento della Curva ha creato una situazione di rottura analoga alle dichiarazioni di Giugno di Fassone, quando disse che Donnarumma non rinnovava con il Milan?
> a suo tempo fu messo Raiola con le spalle al muro, ora c'è Gigio. Dopo ieri sera sa che o sta con il Milan, oppure con Raiola, non ci sono mezze misure



Attaccare il fratello però è stato un grosso errore, quello non è qualcosa che puoi ricucire o dimenticare


----------



## cris (14 Dicembre 2017)

Il clan raviolo ha rotto le scatole


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Oh ma che davvero?manco fosse Ronaldo o Messi, di portieri decenti ce ne sono...e poi c'è Plizzari da tirar su sperando in una mentalità diversa del ragazzo...se non fosse stato d'accordo con Raiola lo avrebbe detto invece il bambinetto vuole uscire con la faccia pulita e le tasche piene insieme al maiale. Remano tutti dalla stessa parte


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ci fermiamo allo striscione ma analizziamo tutto : il mister che difende a spada tratta il ragazzo, la dirigenza che focalizza il male, il capitano che protegge gigio.
> Ieri forse abbiamo iniziato ad estirpare il male.
> Donnarumma non dirà mai la sua e forse non può nemmeno farlo ma l'ambiente milan sta facendo di tutto per liberarlo.
> Nei prossimi giorni, come anticipato da mirabelli e gattuso, qualcosa succederà e speriamo sia quel che invochiamo noi tutti.
> ...



State descrivendo un piano orchestrato nei dettagli che invece è assurdo e privo di logica

Bonucci ha fatto quello che fa un VERO capitano, ha rincuorato Gigio, che è un ragazzino, perché ha visto la situazione assurda e capito lo stato d'animo del portiere

Gattuso a fine match era sinceramente dispiaciuto per quanto era successo

Mirabelli ha detto ciò che tutti sappiamo


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Attaccare il fratello però è stato un grosso errore, quello non è qualcosa che puoi ricucire o dimenticare



cosa cambia. Se Gigio caccia il pizzaiolo mi immagino già un S.Siro ad adorarlo con cori e striscioni e tutto sarà dimenticato


----------



## Edric (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html
> 
> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



Grande Mirabelli.

Questo è il genere di persona che rappresenta il VERO spirito del Milan.


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Dicembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto ma ad un elemento del genere vorresti rispondere Con raziocinio?



se ad ignoranza rispondi con ignoranza fai il loro gioco poi oh a me frega meno di niente mangio e dormo lo stesso con o senza donnarumma


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Mirabelli a TMW Radio sulla vicenda Donnarumma:"Noi non abbiamo bisogno di vendere nessuno. Se poi qualcuno vuole andarsene ce lo deve dire. Anche se deve soddisfare le nostre richieste. Donnarumma è un ragazzo eccezionale e non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Poi c'è qualche signore che vuole organizzare qualcosa, ma noi ci tuteleremo in tutte le sedi. Non ho nulla da dire a Raiola e non lo incontro. Donnarumma ha un contratto fino al 2021. Tuteleremo Donnarumma e il Milan da un signore che ci sta danneggiando. Se qualcuno vuole acquistare Donnarumma dovrà soddisfare le nostre condizioni. Noi sappiamo da dove arriva il male. Però fischiamo gli avversari e non i nostri".
> 
> QUI le altre dichiarazioni di Mirabelli -) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...n-il-verona-e-il-caso-donnarumma-vt56262.html
> 
> *Ancora Mirabelli alla Rai:"I tifosi del Milan devono stare tranquilli. Non cederemo aia ricatti. Non abbiamo bisogno di venderlo. Se ci dirà di voler andare via, lo farà alle nostre condizioni. La lettera arrivata al Milan? Quando ho sentito questa cosa mi è venuto da ridere. Qui ci sono delle leggi, e magai qualcuno non le conosce perchè non è cittadino italiano. Poi se quel qualcuno si sente defraudato, esistono i tribunali. Io mi sono fatto una risata. Donnarumma è stato felicissimo di rinnovare. E' un teatrino che qualcuno ha voluto creare ad arte. Noi sappiamo dove sta il male. Cercheremo di risolverlo. Il Milan e i suoi calciatori vanno rispettati. Se qualcuno vuole danneggiarci, noi ci tuteleremo nelle sedi opportune".*



Sono musica per le mie orecchie le bordate che ha rifilato a quel panzone.


----------



## Edric (14 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ci fermiamo allo striscione ma analizziamo tutto : il mister che difende a spada tratta il ragazzo, la dirigenza che focalizza il male, il capitano che protegge gigio.
> Ieri forse abbiamo iniziato ad estirpare il male.
> Donnarumma non dirà mai la sua e forse non può nemmeno farlo ma l'ambiente milan sta facendo di tutto per liberarlo.
> Nei prossimi giorni, come anticipato da mirabelli e gattuso, qualcosa succederà e speriamo sia quel che invochiamo noi tutti.
> ...



Concordo.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Dicembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non ci fermiamo allo striscione ma analizziamo tutto : il mister che difende a spada tratta il ragazzo, la dirigenza che focalizza il male, il capitano che protegge gigio.
> Ieri forse abbiamo iniziato ad estirpare il male.
> Donnarumma non dirà mai la sua e forse non può nemmeno farlo ma l'ambiente milan sta facendo di tutto per liberarlo.
> Nei prossimi giorni, come anticipato da mirabelli e gattuso, qualcosa succederà e speriamo sia quel che invochiamo noi tutti.
> ...



La curva poteva evitare almeno la parte sul fratello parassita. La famiglia non si tocca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Dicembre 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa è fassone a doverne parlare non lui, alla juve mica parla paratici.
> Seconda cosa sono sbagliati i modi, secondo te con sto tono aggressivo migliori le cose con un asino come raiola? io penso proprio di no



A sangue si risponde col sangue, il tempo degli 8M per Ely son finiti


----------



## neoxes (14 Dicembre 2017)

Poi devo leggere che questo signore non è all'altezza per fare il DS del Milan. Chapeau a Mirabelli.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> State descrivendo un piano orchestrato nei dettagli che invece è assurdo e privo di logica
> 
> Bonucci ha fatto quello che fa un VERO capitano, ha rincuorato Gigio, che è un ragazzino, perché ha visto la situazione assurda e capito lo stato d'animo del portiere
> 
> ...



Ma non ho capito, Raiola dall'alto della sua 3° media (o giù di lì) sarebbe un genio del male, in grado di tessere trame e muovere pedine sullo scacchiere nei momenti giusti, mentre la nostra società, gestita da professionisti del settore (Guadagnini su tutti), non sarebbe in grado di elaborare una strategia che risponda ad uno strampalato attacco?
Non credo ci siano stati legami diretti tra lo striscione ed i messaggi successivi di Gattuso e Mirabelli, ma sono certo che le parole del nostro DS siano state studiate e condivise a priori dalla dirigenza, con l'obiettivo di colpire quella specie di procuratore, visto che in questo momento si ha dalla nostra la forza di un contratto firmato, depositato e l'appoggio della stragrande maggioranza del tifo.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> cosa cambia. Se Gigio caccia il pizzaiolo mi immagino già un S.Siro ad adorarlo con cori e striscioni e tutto sarà dimenticato



Non so te ma se attaccano un mio parente stretto la frattura è insanabile


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Attaccare il fratello però è stato un grosso errore, quello non è qualcosa che puoi ricucire o dimenticare



Quoto.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Dicembre 2017)

Mamma mia quanto siete (discutibilmente) moralisti. Se mio fratello è un lazzarone e qualcuno gli dà del nulla facente mica mi offendo a vita. Può non piacermi il modo con cui viene negativamente additato, ma l'indignazione dovrebbe sorgere spontanea su altre questioni ben più gravi e purtroppo ormai sconosciute ai più.

Viva l'Italia: toccategli tutto ma non la famigghia (soprattutto se collusa).


----------

